# Batter Fried Shrimp



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Batter Fried Shrimp

14 jumbo shrimp, butterflied
2 eggs, beaten
4 Tbsp flour
1/2 tsp. Salt
Dash pepper
oil for frying

Whisk ingredients together. If necessary, add more flour to make
batter less soupy. Coat shrimp with batter and fry.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------

